# Lime Wire Infected My Computer Help Please!



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

i installed lime wire and uninstalled it i didnt know what it was at the time when i downloaded it. Now after i restarted my computer i had the computer in windows xp style but it loads the internet and other windows in windows classic style and i have no sound at all. ive scanned my computer with ewido,AVG free, Spybot search and destroy but it wont fix it. well ewidos in the process of scanning all this scanning took forever.:down: :down: :down:


----------



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

I think i fixed it ewido found 505 errors and fixed em all but now i have no windows xp theme anywere i can download it?


----------



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

never mind i didnt fix it all the way i dont have any sound i go to use the musicmatch jukebox it says "WaveOut format not supported" i have the windows xp theme again after i restarted my computer but still no sound


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

have you tried system restore...go back at least aweek before you started having problems


----------



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

could u tell me how to get to system restore im kinda new with fixing viruses and stuff on computers


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

1.Click Start, point to All Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Restore.

2.On the Welcome screen, click Restore my computer to an earlier time, and then click Next.

3. On the Select a Restore Point page, select the date from the calendar that shows the point you'd like to restore to and then click Next.

4.On the Confirm Restore Point Selection page, verify that the correct restore point is chosen, and then close any open programs.

5.Click Next if you are ready to proceed or click Back to change the restore point.

6.The computer will shut down automatically and reboot. On reboot, you'll see the Restoration Complete page, and then click OK.

After reviewing the stability of your system, you can choose another restore point or undo this restoration. Just open System Restore and make the appropriate choice. After you use System Restore, you'll have an additional task, Undo my last restoration, on the System Restore Welcome page. Remember that you'll have to reinstall any programs that were installed after the restore point.

If System Restore doesn't work in Normal Mode, it might work in Safe Mode. To use System Restore in Safe Mode, press the F8 key during reboot and choose Safe Mode. When your computer starts in either Safe Mode or Normal Mode, System Restore can be used to capture a working previous state. System Restore can't be opened unless the system is bootable into one of these modes.


----------



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

THANK U MAN! everything is back to normal i have my sound back nothings wrong with the windows theme its all running in xp!


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

:up: 
your welcome...please come back and mark this tab as SOLVED so if someone else has the same problem they can find what worked without having to start a new thread..it also saves time for the people that help solve the problems by not wasting time looking at something thats already solved..consider making a donation to TSG to help offset the costs of maintaining this helpful site...thanks


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

*DONT use any of the P2P software...YOU WILL GET INFECTED FOR SURE*


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

happyrck said:


> *DONT use any of the P2P software...YOU WILL GET INFECTED FOR SURE*


And its use is almost 100% illegal


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Limewire itself contains no spyware, if you got infected its because you decided to download and run something malicious.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't know, Limewire USED to have spyware included as part of the installation. With a reputation for ever having spyware why would anyone voluntarily install it?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its open source and contains no spyware. It doesn't make sense for the thread starter to blame Limewire for the infection when he is the one that downloaded that malicious files.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

the new limewire does not itself contain spyware like the old version...its the act of sharing files that gets your computer infected...thats why I say avoid ANY P2P software


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

happyrck said:


> the new limewire does not itself contain spyware like the old version...its the act of sharing files that gets your computer infected...thats why I say avoid ANY P2P software


Sharing files isn't to get you infected either...infections come from downloading/running malicious files.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I suppose, installing it, downloading unknow files and software, no AV software. I guess you can't blame the software.


----------



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

yah sorry, like i said i didnt know what it was at the time of the install but yeah its fixed and everything is running great


----------



## LimeWire Sucks! (Jun 15, 2006)

i didnt download anything using it either after i found out what it was i uninstalled it right away and then when i uninstalled it it activated the virus


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Then you got it from somewhere else. There is no virus in Limewire.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> Then you got it from somewhere else. There is no virus in Limewire.


Yes, there is no virus but sometimes you can download viruses on accident then they tell Lime 
Wire to download more files of whatever the virus maker chooses...

P2P APPS. ARE BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> Then you got it from somewhere else. There is no virus in Limewire.


Not sure if this is what you meant but it's possible for there to be a virus IF the limewire file was doenloaded from a unreliable source. Happens a lot with open source code where someone will add a few "extras" and offer the file for download from their site. AFAIK they aren't even doing anything wrong since it's open source.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

thecoalman said:


> Not sure if this is what you meant but it's possible for there to be a virus IF the limewire file was doenloaded from a unreliable source. Happens a lot with open source code where someone will add a few "extras" and offer the file for download from their site. AFAIK they aren't even doing anything wrong since it's open source.


If that's what happened, then he wasn't even using Limewire and I don't see why it would be Limewire's fault if someone decided to downloaded an infected file.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> If that's what happened, then he wasn't even using Limewire and I don't see why it would be Limewire's fault if someone decided to downloaded an infected file.


You're misunderstanding what I'm saying, the virus can be in the limewire installation itself. Limewire is released under a GNU GPL license:



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
> 
> The GPL grants the recipients of a computer program the following rights:
> 
> ...


Jut because you download limewire doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't modified by a third party if it wasn't downloaded from a reputable site. They take the open source program, add the "extras" and advertise the download as the original. When dealing with open source programs or free programs find the source, preferably the authors sites or a link from the authors site where it can be downloaded.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> You're misunderstanding what I'm saying, the virus can be in the limewire installation itself.


If there's a virus in the installation, then you aren't installing Limewire. You can take a copy of Limewire, infect it with a virus and distrubute it, but GPL doesn't allow you to call it Limewire. Only the owners of Limewire have permission to use that name for their software.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> Only the owners of Limewire have permission to use that name for their software.


Maybe so but that's is not preventing it from happening.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Obviously you can stick a virus in anything and call it Limewire, that doesn't mean that it actually is Limewire. The thread starter could not have gotten a virus from installing Limewire because there is no virus in the Limewire installer.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I think you guys are beating a dead horse at this point.....just agree to disagree on this one


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

happyrck said:


> I think you guys are beating a dead horse at this point.....just agree to disagree on this one


Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> Obviously you can stick a virus in anything and call it Limewire, that doesn't mean that it actually is Limewire.


Again you're missing the point it's not just anything but limewire they are sticking it in. You run the program and it runs like limewire , looks like limewire. It's no different except for whatever they have bundled with it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The difference is that the viruses aren't part of Limewire. I'm saying it doesn't make sense to blame Limewire or its creators if you download a bad copy that they had nothing to do with.


----------

